# Morton's Sugar Cure on trout?



## mark75101 (Jul 14, 2008)

Might be a stupid question but.....Anyone ever used this on trout? I like a fairly salty and very smoky smoked trout. A buddy gave me a couple of cut throats he caught in a mountain lake, very bright orange meat so they should be great! Hopefully I don't mess them up.

Thanks


----------



## bigbear (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm always scared of salt on fresh trout because I love that delicate flavor and I don't think trout takes salt as well as salmon does.  But the sugar cure is always good.  I'd be interested in your feedback if it works well.  And you can't beat fresh cutties!!

Happy Smokin'


----------



## mark75101 (Jul 16, 2008)

turned out pretty well, not nearly salty enough for me though


----------

